

Redefine mass transit in New York - Chief Technology Officer of bus system - ryanmjohnson
https://sites.google.com/site/busesstrategyrecruiting/

======
greenyoda
$102,300 - $153,400 seems like a rather small salary for a CTO. Especially one
who would have to put up with working for a dysfunctional, highly political
bureaucracy like the MTA. In NYC, you'd probably have to pay that much to hire
a senior software developer.

~~~
zmonkeyz
I bet Jack Dorsey is thinking about it on principle. ;)

